# lol



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I would not be able to take that dog out in public. Toooooo funny.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't get the joke??


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Don't get the joke??


the dog is walking on its front paws peeing with its back legs in the air lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't see it. You either Jen? My computer never pulls this stuff up.


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

I cant see it either.....guess it is a "guy thing"


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Nope, the dog is peeing while it walks.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't see it either.  Maybe it can be reposted.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm looking into it. Is everyone who can't see videos using internet explorer.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I can view it on my iphone through safari.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

The first time I read it *John3:16* I didnt see the picture either?? So I didn't get the joke??? Now I see the dog...sure it wasn't a squirt gun? LOL Unbelieveable!


----------

